# September Meeting- True Percula



## Tex Gal

Next meeting will be at True Percula in Arlington. Our topic will be The Secret of Growing Plants. We'll talk about plant types and needs. Send pxs of your tanks to display at True Percula to Drinda. You can pm them to me. If you want a name for your tank let me know and I'll include the name. Make sure you include your real name unless you want it displayed with your screen name.

WHAT: The Secret of Growing Plants
WHEN: Sunday, Sept. 11, 2011
TIME: 1:00 p.m - 3:00 pm.

What to bring:
Snacks
Drinks
New Potential Members
Plants to trade - only members can trade.

We will have a table there. Drinda and Bill and bringing stacking chairs. Get there a little early to set up if you can. We'll have our DFWAPC banner displayed.


----------



## Tex Gal

True Percula WILL order specific plants for us to purchase at our meeting. There might be something you've been looking for. Now is the chance get the plants & fish with NO shipping cost. DON"T put down plants or fish UNLESS you will be willing to buy some. It would be BAD for them to order them in for us and then us not buy any. I''m not sure how many varieties they will be willing to order. They will see if they can get what we want. I"m making two lists. You can reply to this thread - COPYING OVER THE ENTIRE LIST and adding what you want.

PLANTS:
1. Nesaea pedicillata "gold"


FISH
1. Khuli Loaches (striped)
2. Zebra Otocinclus


----------



## fishyjoe24

PLANTS:
1. Nesaea pedicillata "gold"
2.(Lilaeopsis novae-zelandiae) - micro sword size carpet (depending on price)
3. fissidens moss.


FISH
1. Khuli Loaches (striped)
2. Zebra Otocinclus
3.Boraras brigittae chilli/ mosquiton rasboras (depending on price)


----------



## FlamandaP

PLANTS:
1. Nesaea pedicillata "gold"
2.(Lilaeopsis novae-zelandiae) - micro sword size carpet (depending on price)
3. fissidens moss.


FISH
1. Khuli Loaches (striped)
2. Zebra Otocinclus
3. Boraras brigittae chilli/ mosquiton rasboras (depending on price)
4. herichthys bocourti aka "Golden Mojarra"
5. Spotted or stripped raphaels


----------



## Tex Gal

@FlamandaP - I think they may have spotted raphaels there already.


----------



## wwh2694

PLANTS:
1. Nesaea pedicillata "gold"
2.(Lilaeopsis novae-zelandiae) - micro sword size carpet (depending on price)
3. fissidens moss.


FISH
1. Khuli Loaches (striped)
2. Zebra Otocinclus
3. Boraras brigittae chilli/ mosquiton rasboras (depending on price)
4. herichthys bocourti aka "Golden Mojarra"
5. Spotted or stripped raphaels
6. L134 plecos or other rare plecos if price is right.


----------



## foreverknight

these are a few plants that i'm looking for if no one has any then could get them if they were not to pricy

Echinodorus Angustifolia 'Vesuvius'<jason>
Glossostigma elatinoides <jason>
Pogostemon helferi <jason>
Microsorium pteropus v. Windelov' <jason>
Anubias gigantea <jason>
Aponogeton madagascariensis<Jason>
Proserpinaca Palustris <jason>

this is actually more of a wishlist


----------



## Vildayyan2003

Drinda, whats the latest we should get the pics to you? I have only my 10g planted so I am trying to wait as long as possible for the tank to fill out as much as I can.


----------



## fishyjoe24

Vildayyan2003 said:


> Drinda, whats the latest we should get the pics to you? I have only my 10g planted so I am trying to wait as long as possible for the tank to fill out as much as I can.


x2, i don't have a tank filled out or a hard scape... should i go build in the 29g? 
and what would be easiest. up load to computer, then put them on a memory stick/flash drive?


----------



## Tex Gal

*SEND YOUR TANK PXS TO ME.* I'll put them on a thumb drive and bring them to the meeting. You can pm me for my email address.


----------



## Tex Gal

IF YOU HAVE ENOUGH OF THESE PLANTS TO TRADE - please put your name by it so that we can get it from you and the store does not need to consider it.

PLANTS:
1. Nesaea pedicillata "gold"
2. Lilaeopsis novae-zelandiae - micro sword size carpet 
3. fissidens moss.
4. Echinodorus Angustifolia 'Vesuvius'
5. Glossostigma elatinoides
6. Pogostemon helferi aka downoi
7. Microsorium pteropus v. Windelov'
8. Anubias gigantea
9. Aponogeton madagascariensis
10. Proserpinaca Palustris


FISH
1. Khuli Loaches (striped)
2. Zebra Otocinclus
3. Boraras brigittae chilli/ mosquiton rasboras 
4. herichthys bocourti aka "Golden Mojarra"
5. Spotted or stripped raphaels
6. L134 plecos or other rare plecos 
7. Sawbwa resplendens - Asian rummy nose


----------



## fishyjoe24

will do, will pm you for email address.


----------



## penelopefish

Hello all...This is Chris from True Percula(spacefish34 on fbox).I wanted you all to know how excited we are and so looking forward to hosting the meeting.Any recent visitors to the store may have noticed,well depending on the week,lol,that first and foremost our large display tanks are in what I will "politely" call in transition and not complete.And,as this is a gardening specific event and convo that a lot of the sale tanks are not up to speed flora-wise,i.e. ALGAE... :wacko: We will be busting some butt to get not only the flora well groomed,but a good and solid collection of fauna as well.Starting today,I am personally adding your requests for fish and plants to the list I had going already and will do my best to get anything I can so the meeting will be educational and fun,but also fruitful for our "all things aquatic" wants and needs.Feel free to contact me,Chris Gummelt,or my right-hand-man-that-keeps-me-calm,Matthew Smith anytime at the store,817-483-1100 with any questions or concerns regarding the meeting,fishkeeping,or hell,basic gobble-dee-**** you wanna get off your chest.The current freshwater staff consists of myself,Matthew,and a cool twenty-something kid named John.I believe it is the most cohesive,knowledgeable,and willing to help freshwater staff we have had in our brief yet "eventful" short four years since the stores opening.As I posted on the Fishbox,if you haven't been in for a while for whatever reason,please come by and meet us,shop,or just shoot-the-s***.We have a lot of plans and are welcome to any ideas to make The True Percula what we had set out to be;a cool place to shop,just browse,or learn from each other the joys,mishaps,etc.,that make up this GREATEST HOBBY/LIFESTYLE ON EARTH that we all share.Sincerely,Chris


----------



## Tex Gal

I've only gotten VERY FEW pxs of peoples tanks. PLEASE send pxs of your tanks for True Percula to display. You can pm me for an email address.


----------



## fishyjoe24

I'm working on mine, i'm having problems with the 29g.. think i can work it out... I got slimy googy film at the top. going to put my hydor 750 in,and take the 425 out and see if that helps.


----------



## Tex Guy

fishyjoe24 said:


> I'm working on mine, i'm having problems with the 29g.. think i can work it out... I got slimy googy film at the top. going to put my hydor 750 in,and take the 425 out and see if that helps.


Sounds like protein scum. If so, you just have to suction it out. It's a regular issue with our larger tanks.


----------



## WRabbit

Tex Gal said:


> Plants to trade - only members can trade.


Is this between members or will we have a table with plants for all members to choose from? IMO, it might be best to only exchange this meeting via request thread instead of bringing extras to share on a table.

What do others think?

Jim


----------



## Vildayyan2003

It may be a bit strange for True Percula if they permit us to have a meeting there, order extra plants, make their plant tanks look great, then members bring a ton of free plants for everyone? They are trying to make some cash off of us. What do you guys think?


----------



## digital_gods

Fish Gallery didn't seem to mind but we were tasteful. They know we still buy fish, supplies and even more plants.


----------



## Tex Gal

A few things to consider...
1. We pretty much have each others plants since we've been trading every month
2. We will attract customers to the store by advertising our meeting there
3. Only members can have our trade plants
4. We are providing education to their customers that join us. Our area will be somewhat separated from the customers that don't join us
5. They can have the left overs to sell to other customers.


----------



## BobAlston

I strongly support giving leftover plants from monthly meetings to a local fish store. We should consider giving to stores that don't do much with plants to encourage them to sell plants. They get a benefit for each plant they can sell. Maybe someone new gets interested in aquatic plants. Win. win.

bob


----------



## wwh2694

In regards to the pics can i use a picture from my iphone? I dont have any pro camera to use and right now my big tank is getting green water sickness lol.


----------



## Tex Gal

You can use any px you want. I'll give them all to them and they will decide what to use. 

Include: 
1. Your name
2. Aquascape name if you have one


----------



## Travis_Conklin

Pardon...I do not believe I am a "member"...may I order plants if I am not a "member"? If so where is the list?


----------



## Tex Gal

Travis_Conklin said:


> Pardon...I do not believe I am a "member"...may I order plants if I am not a "member"? If so where is the list?


I'm not sure. You could call them and ask. The current lists for our club are below. Why not consider joining us. Since it's after June it's only $10 and you can get that back easily with door prizes, free plants and such. We also receive discounts at many of the local fish stores. You could join at the meeting. We have a good time.

IF YOU HAVE ENOUGH OF THESE PLANTS TO TRADE - please put your name by it so that we can get it from you and the store does not need to consider it.

PLANTS:
1. Nesaea pedicillata "gold"
2. Lilaeopsis novae-zelandiae - micro sword size carpet
3. fissidens moss.
4. Echinodorus Angustifolia 'Vesuvius'
5. Glossostigma elatinoides
6. Pogostemon helferi aka downoi
7. Microsorium pteropus v. Windelov'
8. Anubias gigantea
9. Aponogeton madagascariensis
10. Proserpinaca Palustris

FISH
1. Khuli Loaches (striped)
2. Zebra Otocinclus
3. Boraras brigittae chilli/ mosquiton rasboras
4. herichthys bocourti aka "Golden Mojarra"
5. Spotted or stripped raphaels
6. L134 plecos or other rare plecos
7. Sawbwa resplendens - Asian rummy nose


----------



## Michael

One species added to the fish list.



Tex Gal said:


> IF YOU HAVE ENOUGH OF THESE PLANTS TO TRADE - please put your name by it so that we can get it from you and the store does not need to consider it.
> 
> PLANTS:
> 1. Nesaea pedicillata "gold"
> 2. Lilaeopsis novae-zelandiae - micro sword size carpet
> 3. fissidens moss.
> 4. Echinodorus Angustifolia 'Vesuvius'
> 5. Glossostigma elatinoides
> 6. Pogostemon helferi aka downoi
> 7. Microsorium pteropus v. Windelov'
> 8. Anubias gigantea
> 9. Aponogeton madagascariensis
> 10. Proserpinaca Palustris
> 
> FISH
> 1. Khuli Loaches (striped)
> 2. Zebra Otocinclus
> 3. Boraras brigittae chilli/ mosquiton rasboras
> 4. herichthys bocourti aka "Golden Mojarra"
> 5. Spotted or stripped raphaels
> 6. L134 plecos or other rare plecos
> 7. Sawbwa resplendens - Asian rummy nose
> 8. Long fin panda cories


----------



## Tex Guy

Adding RCS to fish list...

IF YOU HAVE ENOUGH OF THESE PLANTS TO TRADE - please put your name by it so that we can get it from you and the store does not need to consider it.

PLANTS:
1. Nesaea pedicillata "gold"
2. Lilaeopsis novae-zelandiae - micro sword size carpet
3. fissidens moss.
4. Echinodorus Angustifolia 'Vesuvius'
5. Glossostigma elatinoides
6. Pogostemon helferi aka downoi
7. Microsorium pteropus v. Windelov'
8. Anubias gigantea
9. Aponogeton madagascariensis
10. Proserpinaca Palustris


FISH
1. Khuli Loaches (striped)
2. Zebra Otocinclus
3. Boraras brigittae chilli/ mosquiton rasboras
4. herichthys bocourti aka "Golden Mojarra"
5. Spotted or stripped raphaels
6. L134 plecos or other rare plecos
7. Sawbwa resplendens - Asian rummy nose
8. Long fin panda cories
9. Red Cherry Shrimp... small number needed. Would actually like to get some from several sources to mix up my gene pool.


----------



## alexopolus

Tex Guy said:


> Adding RCS to fish list...
> 
> IF YOU HAVE ENOUGH OF THESE PLANTS TO TRADE - please put your name by it so that we can get it from you and the store does not need to consider it.
> 
> PLANTS:
> 1. Nesaea pedicillata "gold"
> 2. Lilaeopsis novae-zelandiae - micro sword size carpet
> 3. fissidens moss.
> 4. Echinodorus Angustifolia 'Vesuvius'
> 5. Glossostigma elatinoides
> 6. Pogostemon helferi aka downoi
> 7. Microsorium pteropus v. Windelov'
> 8. Anubias gigantea
> 9. Aponogeton madagascariensis
> 10. Proserpinaca Palustris
> 
> FISH
> 1. Khuli Loaches (striped)
> 2. Zebra Otocinclus
> 3. Boraras brigittae chilli/ mosquiton rasboras
> 4. herichthys bocourti aka "Golden Mojarra"
> 5. Spotted or stripped raphaels
> 6. L134 plecos or other rare plecos
> 7. Sawbwa resplendens - Asian rummy nose
> 8. Long fin panda cories
> 9. Red Cherry Shrimp... small number needed. Would actually like to get some from several sources to mix up my gene pool.


I can bring you some nice red cherry shrimp...


----------



## alexopolus

Guys I'm looking for any criptocoryne and anubias, anyone who wants to donate... I'm doing two tanks setup, one goes to Martin High ( mother in law classroom, she is a biology teacher) and the other one goes to Sherrod Elementary ( wife's classroom, she is a speech terapist there) and eventually a third one ( need to find a 10g for that). 
See you at the meeting!


----------



## tae2610

I call True Percula last week because I want to buy Dwarf puffer from True Percula, but a lady who works over there told me they are salt water fish =_= 
If this Sunday you guy have time please check them for me please I feel like they are fresh water fish.

Thank You


----------



## penelopefish

Well,Tae.Do you remember what the "lady who works over theres"name was?That would be an odd mistake for us to make as I am pretty confident in our experience/training.But,mistakes happen when people get in hurry.But,to answer your question,we don't have any pea puffers(I assume these are what you speak of)in stock right now and won't have them for a couple of weeks.Thanks,Chris


----------



## tae2610

Thank you ,Chris
I called on Fri, Aug 26 3:14 PM and Yeah that time a lady told me it is a Salt water Fish T T
Anyway, I will wait for a couple weeks.
Thank you


----------



## fishyjoe24

dwarf puffers = brackish water........... alex i have some anubias and cryptocorynes.


----------



## Tex Gal

Chris at True Percula got some of our wish list in for the meeting. They are looking forward to our visit. They also know we are bringing some plants to trade (members only). We'll leave them with the extras to sell. 

Just a note - no trading of other equipment at this meeting. If you have something you are passing off to someone else you'll have to do it OUTSIDE the store, before or after we meet. We want to be courteous to their business. They are getting together some door prizes for us. It's gonna be fun!!! Hope to see you all there!


----------



## alexopolus

fishyjoe24 said:


> dwarf puffers = brackish water........... alex i have some anubias and cryptocorynes.


Thanks Joey! can you bring them to the meeting?... let me know if you need any tiger lotus!!! thats all I have now to share! ....... and Kribensis  (does anyone want any?)... I dont think True percula will apreciate if we bring fish to the store.


----------



## Michael

Alex, I can bring some Anubias, and would be happy to have some of your lotus.

--Michael


----------



## CrownMan

Jason, I have a couple of stems of Downii and Mermaid Weed I can bring you. Not enough to cover a foreground but you should have a forrest of each by next meeting. If I can't make it to the meeting, I will let you know and you can drop by to pick them up.

Alex, I believe you asked for Crypts and I have a couple I could spare. I can donate a 10gallon tank to the school also. I live less than 1/2 mile from Martin. I could probably donate some albino cories and a few cleaning shrimp to the school as well once the tank is setup and cycled.

I will try to come to the meeting but I probably can't stay long. For anyone that would like them, I also can spare a couple of stems of narrow leaf ludwigia that will get red with decent light without co2. Also some Bacopa, tiny amount of Ludwigia Cuba for the brave who have co2. I think I have a couple of stems of Rotala Macrandra and Blyxa Japonica both of which require CO2 to do well. As does Downii and usually Ludwigia Cuba.


----------



## alexopolus

Michael said:


> Alex, I can bring some Anubias, and would be happy to have some of your lotus.
> 
> --Michael


Thanks! how big do you want the lotus? small, medium or large


----------



## alexopolus

CrownMan said:


> Jason, I have a couple of stems of Downii and Mermaid Weed I can bring you. Not enough to cover a foreground but you should have a forrest of each by next meeting. If I can't make it to the meeting, I will let you know and you can drop by to pick them up.
> 
> Alex, I believe you asked for Crypts and I have a couple I could spare. I can donate a 10gallon tank to the school also. I live less than 1/2 mile from Martin. I could probably donate some albino cories and a few cleaning shrimp to the school as well once the tank is setup and cycled.
> 
> I will try to come to the meeting but I probably can't stay long. For anyone that would like them, I also can spare a couple of stems of narrow leaf ludwigia that will get red with decent light without co2. Also some Bacopa, tiny amount of Ludwigia Cuba for the brave who have co2. I think I have a couple of stems of Rotala Macrandra and Blyxa Japonica both of which require CO2 to do well. As does Downii and usually Ludwigia Cuba.


Thanks CrownMan!
That tank is going to Sherrod elementary, Martin's tank only needs the plants. Let me know when I can get it or if you can bring it to the meeting.


----------



## alexopolus

Tex Gal said:


> Chris at True Percula got some of our wish list in for the meeting. They are looking forward to our visit. They also know we are bringing some plants to trade (members only). We'll leave them with the extras to sell.
> 
> Just a note - no trading of other equipment at this meeting. If you have something you are passing off to someone else you'll have to do it OUTSIDE the store, before or after we meet. We want to be courteous to their business. They are getting together some door prizes for us. It's gonna be fun!!! Hope to see you all there!


I guess I can donate some kribs to the store  ?


----------



## Michael

alexopolus said:


> Thanks! how big do you want the lotus? small, medium or large


Medium or large would be great!


----------



## Tex Gal

alexopolus said:


> I guess I can donate some kribs to the store  ?


They'd probably like that. I've taken fish in there and they've always accepted them. I know they have had some stock from local breeders before.


----------



## RandallW201

I have about 10 african cichlid fry that I'm needing to get rid of if anyone wants some I can bring them to the meeting to trade since I dont have any plants to get cuttings off of yet. Just let me know by 8am Sunday morning and I'll bring them. 

They are yellow in color and about 1 1/2" long. I know the mother of them is a Demasoni but have no idea what species the father of them are. I'm really wanting to say a Yellow Lab but that just dont seem right. Only other option for a father would be a White Socolofi. They are really perky, fiesty eaters, and like to dart in and out of holes constantly. 
Been raised on New Life Spectrum and Ocean Nutrition Omni Formula.


----------



## WRabbit

​


----------



## fishyjoe24

any one know which fish and plants they where able to get in? I just want to know if they got my plants and fish in, and if I need to have cash, or if i can write a check to them for my fish and plants if they got them in. thanks.


----------



## Tex Gal

One more day and then we get to have some fun! Come on out people!


----------



## Pam916

I think the meeting was a huge success. A lot of people in attendance and a lot of new members. Yeah! It was a lot of fun. Thanks to The True Percula for hosting.


----------



## Vildayyan2003

It was a store I had never been to so I loved the location  Great meeting guys! They have some beautiful tanks there as well!


----------



## Tex Gal

We had a great meeting and a great time. So glad to meet so many new members!! Thanks to True Percula for hosting and the new flat screen monitor for the meeting!!!


----------



## Tex Guy

Here are some pics of the meeting. Sorry they're crappy.

Here are a couple of photosynths of the meeting too.


----------



## fishyjoe24

Thanks, true percula for hosting I was shocked when i walked in. it looked like a family reunion when I walked in.


----------



## RandallW201

Is it possible to get the power point presentation from the meeting posted up on here? There was some info on there I didnt have enough time to write down.
Thanks!


----------



## Michael

Hi Randall, it will be in the articles section of the club website at http://www.aquatic-plants.org/articles.html

Please give us a few days to post it.

--Michael


----------



## RandallW201

Cool, Thanks!!!


----------



## penelopefish

Thanks to everyone who attended the meeting.It was so cool to meet new folks who are as passionate about aquatic gardening as myself and my fellow freshwater staffers are.I really enjoyed the presentation and hope we fulfilled our role as host.To anyone I did not personally get to meet due to the volume of people in attendance and my incessant scurrying about,I hope you will stop by or call me at the store anytime.A special heartfelt Thanks to Tex Gal,Wrabbit,R.Bradbury,and Sherwin for their mentoring,time,and patience listening to me fret... =)) All of us here at The True Percula will be happy to host such a fine club and group of folks anytime.Take care all-Chris


----------

